# Ahhhhh....weights....ahhhh!!!!



## AlanS (Feb 5, 2003)

I just got a new custom frame from Dean...The X-lite. My previous X-lite was, just that, light. 2.13 oz. New frame, smaller size...3.3oz. That's 6 oz heaview....same tubing and smaller size. Should I get crazy over this? I already contacted Dean...left message. I doubt if they would do anything. It makes me wonder if they "forgot" to use double-butting tubing...(If they did forget...wouldn't the weight be WAY up there?)....Ahhhhh...I hate being so obsessive. But I love being so obsessive.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Have a Cup of Strong Coffee and a Bran Muffin*

You'll lose more than 6 ounces to compensate for the heavier bike.

Seriously, maybe they are using thicker walled tubes or getting it from a different source.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

AlanS said:


> I just got a new custom frame from Dean...The X-lite. My previous X-lite was, just that, light. 2.13 oz. New frame, smaller size...3.3oz. That's 6 oz heaview....same tubing and smaller size. Should I get crazy over this? I already contacted Dean...left message. I doubt if they would do anything. It makes me wonder if they "forgot" to use double-butting tubing...(If they did forget...wouldn't the weight be WAY up there?)....Ahhhhh...I hate being so obsessive. But I love being so obsessive.


All frames, even from the same maker will come in at slightly different weights. The welding alone will make a difference. Tubes are not perfectly consistant, machining,etc. If your bike fits I would keep it. If the send you a new bike it MAY be lighter but then maybe not


----------



## chicks (Mar 19, 2005)

i would not be happy being a bit of a ww i would get on to them and send it back youre next frame they send you i bet will be lighter


----------

